# Port Arthur FT



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Two more dogs to run the 1st Open series.

Qual call backs to the water marks: 11 dogs.

1,2,4,7,8,10,12,16,18,24,31


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open 1st series was a delayed quad. First two birds were a mom and pop in the middle of the set up. One retires. Go bird is a short bird on the left. After delivering that bird, the right hand flyer is called for and picked up. The meat of the series was the retired gun bird of the mom and pop. Quite a few pickups, returning to old fall or getting lost in no-man's land. 16 of 39 called back: 1,3,5,9,11,12,13,21,23,29,30,35,37,38,39,40.

Land blind had a cold honor, finishing just before dark. Call backs:1,5,9,13,12,21,30,35,37,38,39,40.

Qual is finished, but haven't talked to anyone with the placements.
Got to go air dogs!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Qual results: I think. I talked to someone at dinner who had talked to someone. Please correct any errors.

1st 24 Jazz /Murray
2nd 12 Cash Mealman/Denicus
3rd 10 Skeeter Bickley/Avant
4th 2 Biscuit Kearns/Denicus

Don't know RJ or Jams


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*Farmer Boyz!*

Great job Danny boy!


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*Denicus*

Way to go Dan Denicus! :lol:
So nice to see you back where you belong! 8) 
You Da man keep up the good work! :wink:
A big congrats to you my friend!  

Go Farmer Boyz! 

Let's go Ryan in the Open you can do it!

Goose


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Dog # 31 Gamble in the qual received a Jam. 

The winner was # 24 Jazz also handled by Tim Milligan


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry about the error, Troy.


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2003)

Open Results:

1 Gus Brasseaux 
2 Bo Moronge
3 Brutus Brasseaux 
4 Duncan Broussard
RJ Jack Brasseaux


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

sluggo said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1 Gus Brasseaux
> 2 Bo Moronge
> ...


Congrats. to David M. and Bo on another successful weekend.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

This now makes "Bo" a AFC. Way to go Brother.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats David!!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

congrats to lee broussard, field trial hall of fame member on a 4th place in the open. lee is in his late 70's or possibly in his early 80's. he and his wife marjorie do all of duncan's training. congrats to troy on jazz's win which is her second placement in 2 q's this fall. she is transitioning from the hunt test game well. last but not least, dr. stupka placed 3rd or 4th in the derby with 11 month old lexie, her first derby. this gal might be the real deal!! all 3 are parc members.
________
Washington Dispensaries


----------



## saanthony (Oct 25, 2003)

any derby results ?


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Derby Results

1st #4 Diesel/Hillman
2nd #13 Cappy/Hillman
3rd #16 Lexie /Wayne Stupka
4th #8 Greti/ Bryan White
RJ #2 Rumor/Avant
Jams #3,15,18

BIG CRONGRATS TO WAYNE STUPKA (PARC CLUB MEMBER) AND LEXIE ON THE PLACE. THIS IS LEXIE'S FIRST TRIAL @ 11 MONTHS OLD.


15 back to the water blind in the AM


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

am results:
1st trumarc's stormin norman
2nd JAZZ HANDLED BY TROY MURRAY HIS FIRST TIME TO RUN AN AM!!! AND 3RD TIME TO THE LINE IN A F/T.
3rd bud raymond mouton
4th hawkeye's red rock pat huckaby
________
Suzuki kt120


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Complete Am Results

1st #2 Norman/Mark Rosenblum
2nd #34 Jazz/ Troy Murray
3rd #35 Bud/Raymond Mouton
4th #11 Brick/Pat Huckaby
RJ #25 Gracie/Steve Helgoth
Jam #14 Howdy/Mary Tatum
Jam #24 Hunter/Robby Bickley


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

pistol said:


> am results:
> 1st trumarc's stormin norman
> 2nd JAZZ HANDLED BY TROY MURRAY HIS FIRST TIME TO RUN AN AM!!! AND 3RD TIME TO THE LINE IN A F/T.
> 3rd bud raymond mouton
> 4th hawkeye's red rock pat huckaby


SWEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!

Congrats Troy. That's outstanding!!!!!!!!!!

SM


----------



## El General (Aug 20, 2004)

Big Congrats to Troy and Jazz, Dr. Stupka and Lexie, and the Broussards!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks guys, she held it together all weekend and ran a great trial. The HUGE CONGRATS should go to her trianer Tim Milligan and everyone at Dog-Wood Kennels who in four months time have taken her from a Master Hunter to a QAA dog. In just two trials this fall she has an AM 2nd, a Qual win and a 4th in a qual (both quals handled by Tim).

Troy


----------

